# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Đại lí cung cấp máy bơm định lượng hóa chất giá rẻ hcm

## thanhvinhspro

Máy bơm định lượng chuyên sử dụng để bơm hóa chất là máy có thể điều chình lưu lượng bơm một cách tự động và chính xác. Có thể bơm được rất nhiều các loại hóa chất với nồng độ axit, bazo, kiềm và các chất ăn mòn khác. Được truyền động bằng mô tơ điện xoay chiều cố định

SPRO hiện nay đang là đại lí cung cấp máy bơm định lượng thương hiệu nổi tiếng Etatron với giá vô cùng hấp dẫn. Đội ngũ tư vấn nhiệt tình, được đào tạo bài bản có chuyên môn cao chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn vô cùng hài lòng và chọn ra được máy bơm định lượng hóa chất ưng ý nhất.

*Tính năng của máy bơm định lượng ETATRON*

Máy bơm định lượng là một dòng máy chuyên dùng trong các phòng thí nghiệm, tất cả các lĩnh vực có sử dụng hóa chất, dùng để bơm hóa chất một cách chính xác và nhanh chóng nhất. Nên điều đầu tiên cần tìm hiểu tính năng để xem liệu có phù hợp cái công việc:

Máy bơm nước định lượng hóa chất có vỏ ngoài và đầu bơm bằng nhựa có tác dụng chống ăn mòn nên bơm được nhiều loại hóa chất khác nhau.Máy bơm không gây tiếng ồn và nhằm tác động của năng lượng môi trường.Khoảng điều chỉnh lưu lượng rộng.Máy bơm được bôi trơn tốt giúp cho máy chạy êm và khỏe hơn.Máy được thiết kế chống thấm nước và được dùng trong nhà và ngoài trời.Máy hiện nay có thiết kế gọn, lắp đặt máy đơn giản và dễ sử dụng, vận hành, hoạt động bền bỉ và chi phí bảo trì của máy khá thấp.Máy được chu kỳ làm việc điều và liên tục.


*Ứng dụng của máy bơm định lượng ETATRON*

Bơm hóa chất vào hồ bơi, hay hồ nước để khử trùng với liều lượng chính xác.Chiết xuất lưu lượng hóa chất, dược phẩm.Dùng trong công nghiệp đóng chai tự động, rửa xe tự động.Dùng định lượng hóa chất trong phòng thí nghiệm.Xử dụng trong ngành công nghiệp xử lý chất thải: bơm nước, chất lỏng, bùn và nước thải


*SPRO Đại lí máy bơm định lượng hóa chất giá rẻ tại TPHCM*

Các sản phẩm máy bơm định lượng hóa chất ETATRON hiện nay đang được SPRO cung cấp với giá tốt nhất trên thị trường. Ngoài ra, khi mua hàng tại SPRO khách hàng nhận được các chính xác hậu mãi vô cùng hấp dẫn:

Sản phẩm được bảo hành 12 thángHỗ trợ sửa chữa, bảo trì sản phẩm ngay khi đã hết hạn bảo hành.Các linh kiện dùng để thay thế và sửa chữa luôn có sẵn tại công ty.Cam kết 100% máy mới và được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Ý.Hỗ trợ giao hàng tận tay khách hàng trên toàn quốc.Miễn phí giao hàng cho các khách hàng tại TPHCMKhi giao hàng luôn có kĩ thuật đi cùng để hướng dẫn sử dụng và lắp đặt máy.


*Một số máy bơm định lượng hóa chất ETATRON giá rẻ*

*1. Máy bơm định lượng ETATRON PKX0702 - MA/A*





MÁY BƠM ĐỊNH LƯỢNG ETATRON PKX0702​

– Hãng sản xuất: ETATRON.
– Mã sản phẩm: PKX0702​​.
– Xuất xứ: Italia.
– Bảo hành: 12 tháng.

THÔNG SỐ SẢN PHẨM

– Lưu lượng: 7lit/h
– Áp xuất: 2bar
– Điện áp: 220V/50Hz
– Cấp độ bảo vệ: IP65
– Điều chỉnh lưu lượng : 10 - 100 %
– Khối lượng bơm: 1,9kg

XEM THÊM: bit.ly/2xcSOuh

2. Máy bơm định lượng ETATRON DLX0810 - MA/AD



MÁY BƠM ĐỊNH LƯỢNG ETATRON DLX0810​

– Hãng sản xuất: ETATRON.
– Mã sản phẩm: DLX0810​.
– Xuất xứ: Italia.
– Bảo hành: 12 tháng.

THÔNG SỐ SẢN PHẨM

– Lưu lượng: 8lit/h
– Áp xuất: 10bar
– Điện áp: 220V/50Hz
– Cấp độ bảo vệ: IP65
– Điều chỉnh lưu lượng : 10 - 100 %
– Khối lượng bơm: 2,9kg

XEM THÊM: bit.ly/2s9qpjU

Ngoài ra khách hàng cũng có thể tham khảo thêm các dòng máy bơm ly tâm khác của thương hiệu ETATRON tại đây: bit.ly/2s8HiuR

*Hiện nay SPRO còn có cung cấp thêm các dòng máy bơm công nghiệp khác. Máy bơm từ, máy bơm bánh răng, máy bơm màng từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Yamada, TDS,...*



Cần tư vấn miễn phí hoặc đặt hàng, vui lòng liên hệ:

- Mr Phước( 0962 073 945 )
- Ms Thanh ( 0965 570 643 )
- Mr Phú ( 0986 954 423 )
- Ms Hường ( 0909 115 704 )

SPRO.VN - Kênh cung cấp thiết bị công nghiệp và dân dụng trực tuyến

TP HỒ CHÍ MINH

Địa chỉ: 167 - 169 Bình Lợi (Nơ Trang Long nối dài), P13, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 028 3553 4298 - Fax: 028 - 35 534 310


Facebook: Facebook.com/SproStore

HÀ NỘI

Địa chỉ: Số 39 Đường Ngọc Hồi, Quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội (Gần bến xe nước ngầm)

Hotline: 0964 063 553 (Mr. Đạo) - 0975.382.253 (Ms. Bình)-0982.025.853(Nghĩa)

----------

